# The Fold Coffee House, Cowfold, West Sussex



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

This place has popped up recently, it's on the A272 between Haywards Heath and Billingshurst. Well worth a detour if you're nearby. Hoping they get some support as we are very limited around these parts for decent coffee.
Have visited twice so far and they have made cracking coffee on both occasions. Had a pour over with locally roasted Skylark beans which was fab.


----------

